# Favorite Bruckner Symphonies



## MM_Stanton (Sep 5, 2012)

Symphony no. 0
Symphony no. 1
Symphony no. 2
Symphony no. 3
Symphony no. 4
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 6
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 8
Symphony no. 9


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

There is already a thread called Favorite Bruckner Symphonies including a poll. I voted for # 8 and 0 is very underrated.


----------

